# Orient tandem



## 66TigerCat (Jan 5, 2016)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/WALTHAM-MFG...CYCLE-WOOD-RIMS-VERY-RARE-BIKE-/172051023230?


----------



## catfish (Jan 5, 2016)

Too bad it's missing the head badge.


----------



## bikejunk (Jan 5, 2016)

and a set of pedals and 2 seats the typical double $$ whammy of tandems


----------

